# Fishtail?



## jdeitz81 (Jul 19, 2013)

Any good how to videos on this weave?


----------



## jdeitz81 (Jul 19, 2013)

jdeitz81 said:


> Any good how to videos on this weave?


 I answered my own questiohttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEf_F-D_V5An.


----------



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnQ872JUbCU[/ame]


----------



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

*Check it out*

This is a great video,I would check it out.


----------



## jdeitz81 (Jul 19, 2013)

paracordist said:


> This is a great video,I would check it out.


I did. Bracelet ended up being over an inch too long. They keep stretching out. What am I doing wrong? I check them after the first couple knots.


----------



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

It just takes practice.make sure you pull it tight every other knot.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

I had a few do that too. Just keep practicing man. Or build yourself a jig!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

What is the best way you guys found to finish this bracelet using buckles? I used my homemade paracord fid once to finish but I know I need more practice tucking the ends.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

MrParacord said:


> What is the best way you guys found to finish this bracelet using buckles? I used my homemade paracord fid once to finish but I know I need more practice tucking the ends.


 I don't tuck ends.. ever.. I snip, burn and flatten with the torch.


----------



## paracoy (May 19, 2013)

Anybody have any good tips on how to keep this neat and tidy? I'm using my jig any trying to keep it as tight as possible, but it still looks sloppy. Any advice is greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I just kept it tight and I kept pushing the knots together to help eliminate the gaps. I liked the way it looked but I didn't like how the end looked as I got close to buckle. I still have the bracelet lying around somewhere in my man cave. If when I find it I will post a pic to show what I'm talking about.


----------



## paracoy (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for the response. I think it was just a lack of practice. Each one I tie is getting closer to the standard I am looking for. Thanks again.


----------

